# Two members of Royal Canadian Mounted Police die a week after being shot



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Associated Press

SASKATOON, Saskatchewan- Two members of the Royal Canadian Mounted Police have died more than a week after being shot while responding to a domestic dispute.

RCMP. Const. Marc Bourdages, 26, died overnight Saturday in a Saskatoon hospital, just hours after Const. Robin Cameron, 29, also died from injuries received July 7.

"Both succumbed to severe head injuries. Despite all of the excellent care that was provided to them, they were unable to recover," assistant police commissioner Darrell McFadyen said.

Cameron leaves behind an 11-year-daughter and Bourdages had a nine-month-old son. Bourdages' wife is also an RCMP officer.

Police are still hunting for Curtis Dagenais, the prime suspect in the shootings.

Cameron's father, Howard, said his daughter knew the risks, though says it's unnatural that his child has died before him. He said he's confident the RCMP will continue to search for and find the suspect.

Dagenais, 41 has not been seen since he fled into the bush areas following the shooting. An exhaustive weeklong ground search by RCMP tactical members and dog teams failed to find any trace of him.

Prime Minister Stephen Harper paid tribute to the officers in a statement.

"This tragic event is a sad reminder of the sacrifice and bravery of the men and women who serve in our national police force," Harper said.








_Copyright 2006 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._


----------

